# HA issue



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

how to talk to my boyfriend about his dogs aggressive D and H issues. I started talking about it in the lounge. He WONT put the dog down or get rid of her so now what? advise on how to talk to him would be great because he wont hear me out!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

try talking him into going to a trainer.
IMO getting that corrected is more important than working with any other trainers on any other subject/sport/activity.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

can you take the dog to the vet have her put down then tell him she ran away?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I never lie Gamer thatwould be cruel and LOL! i don't work so if Iasked for money and his dog vanished he'd wonder why. LOL!!!!!!!!


I mean, we need to figure something out for both of us either she is an outside dog and tethered when we move or she is going bye bye because I cant deal with her issues and a baby.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> can you take the dog to the vet have her put down then tell him she ran away?


IMO that wouldnt be fair. before you put down a dog IMO you should do everything possible to correct a behavior issue, even HA. going to a trainer can do wonders i've seen it myself with the biggest HA pitbull i've ever seen. that dog couldnt walk outside on walks even with a muzzle because it would try to get at everyone.
now that dog is a very well behaved dog, tho i still would not trust it fully, but working through that problem IS possible.

i adopt dogs with the mentality that anything and everything can go wrong and its my job to correct it and seek help in any way or i have failed myself, but more importantly my dog.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I dont know then heck get the cost I will send you the money to have her Euthed. This dog sounds dangerous and with a baby I would think it is almost child endangerment in an odd sort of way lol I guess the other option is to wait till she bites and gets hauled off.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nizmo357 said:


> IMO that wouldnt be fair. before you put down a dog IMO you should do everything possible to correct a behavior issue, even HA. going to a trainer can do wonders i've seen it myself with the biggest HA pitbull i've ever seen. that dog couldnt walk outside on walks even with a muzzle because it would try to get at everyone.
> now that dog is a very well behaved dog, tho i still would not trust it fully, but working through that problem IS possible.
> 
> i adopt dogs with the mentality that anything and everything can go wrong and its my job to correct it and seek help in any way or i have failed myself, but more importantly my dog.


too many good pits dying to waste time on an unstable dog IMO. She has a baby coming, babies crawl they pull tails, the push they pinch etc this is a headline waiting to happen. Sometimes we need to take our pets have rights too mentality off and put dogs down. a HA pit has not rights around here just the right to be put down. might sound harsh but a pit can take a kids whole face off in one snap now that is scary.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> Well I dont know then heck get the cost I will send you the money to have her Euthed. This dog sounds dangerous and with a baby I would think it is almost child endangerment in an odd sort of way lol I guess the other option is to wait till she bites and gets hauled off.


they have at least a half yr to correct this issue before the baby comes. granted i wouldnt let the dog near the baby, but that doesnt mean she should have it killed.
why not adopt out to a house that is willing to work with her dog? i mean someone that is really committed to doing so.

thats lazy talk right there.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

not lazy I just have firm beliefs on pits that have HA. I care about the breed, and am tired of the headlines and owners saying "I didnt think he would ever do that" it get old real fast. THese dogs are not suppose to be HA and there is no excuse for it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> too many good pits dying to waste time on an unstable dog IMO. She has a baby coming, babies crawl they pull tails, the push they pinch etc this is a headline waiting to happen. Sometimes we need to take our pets have rights too mentality off and put dogs down. a HA pit has not rights around here just the right to be put down. might sound harsh but a pit can take a kids whole face off in one snap now that is scary.


so can every other dog out there. and i still would have said the same thing if it was corgi.
not working to correct bad behavior and killing a dog is the lazy way of ending the problem.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nizmo357 said:


> so can every other dog out there. and i still would have said the same thing if it was corgi.
> not working to correct bad behavior and killing a dog is the lazy way of ending the problem.


I dont care about other breeds I care about my breed I love. Corgies are not close to being on the endangered list like the pit will be if people keep being soft on HA pits.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> not lazy I just have firm beliefs on pits that have HA. I care about the breed, and am tired of the headlines and owners saying "I didnt think he would ever do that" it get old real fast. THese dogs are not suppose to be HA and there is no excuse for it.


i agree with that most definitely. but that doesnt mean she cant take the precautions of leashing the dog when it goes to the bathroom in the backyard. there are precautions you can take to keep that dog contained. and if the owner is willing to take them and seek help, why not?
and if the dog is still sketch when it comes time for the baby, im all for it.

im not someone thats out there "oh save every dog out there, they have feelings too".
i care about this breed and if i ever thought my dog was endangering the reputation i would correct it or put it down.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> I dont care about other breeds I care about my breed I love. Corgies are not close to being on the endangered list like the pit will be if people keep being soft on HA pits.


im just saying the same thing could happen with any other breed. but i get what your saying and im somewhat right there with you.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

BABY! BABY! BABY! 
Riley you tell him that you are having his baby and its either the dog or the baby PERIOD, a man should put his family first. His child and well being should be his main concern and if that means putting the dog down that is obviously not safe with people then so be it. DO NOT rehome her she is a liability and an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i agree with that most definitely. but that doesnt mean she cant take the precautions of leashing the dog when it goes to the bathroom in the backyard. there are precautions you can take to keep that dog contained. and if the owner is willing to take them and seek help, why not?
> and if the dog is still sketch when it comes time for the baby, im all for it.
> 
> im not someone thats out there "oh save every dog out there, they have feelings too".
> i care about this breed and if i ever thought my dog was endangering the reputation i would correct it or put it down.


But this dog IS endangering the apbts reputation what is the difference in your dog and hers? Peaches tried to attack and BITE the guy cutting the tree. Peaches has growled at the Megan. She is a threat. liability. unsafe.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

i would at least try to correct the behavior before you just put the dog down, like said you have 6 mnths if you give it true effort and it still doesnt work out then think about getting him put down. what kind of human aggresion has he shown?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

the dog tried to bite her twice if I remember right tried to take her neighbors head off over the fence.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> But this dog IS endangering the apbts reputation what is the difference in your dog and hers? Peaches tried to attack and BITE the guy cutting the tree. She is a threat. liability. unsafe.


well... what was she doing outside? my point being if the precaution had taken place there wouldnt have been that chance.

so your saying you wouldnt re-home a DA to a person like, say Lisa? (PK.)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> the dog tried to bite her twice if I remember right tried to take her neighbors head off over the fence.


if my dog ever tried to bite me i would put it down. not thinking twice.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i meant HA*


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nizmo357 said:


> i meant HA*


Nope I wouldnt the dog would be dead that simple


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> Nope I wouldnt the dog would be dead that simple


welll lol....


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> well... what was she doing outside? my point being if the precaution had taken place there wouldnt have been that chance.
> 
> so your saying you wouldnt re-home a DA to a person like, say Lisa? (PK.)


Nope. I would put the dog down. And im sure Lisa wouldnt want a HA dog.

And what about the dog was outside, it doesnt matter... I shouldnt have to say this but apbts arnt supposed to be HA she is an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Nope. I would put the dog down. And im sure Lisa wouldnt want a HA dog.
> 
> And what about the dog was outside, it doesnt matter... I shouldnt have to say this but apbts arnt supposed to be HA she is an accident waiting to happen


you dont have to say this, i know very well that they weren't bred for that.
your totally sure she wouldnt help someone with a HA pitbull?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

nope not totally sure but sure. I dont understand why you would justify something that is made such a big deal about. They are banning this breed I know it wont happen today but what if it happens and you just cant own your dogs anymore due to stupid people and there helping hand of overpopulation and defending/particapating in having HA apbt.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

ok my input again, i can possibly understand the dog trying to get the neighbor but if it has bitten her then why does the guy still have the dog? that doesnt make much since. and about the neighbor comment, i might be underestimating the dog as i dont have ha/da dogs (cross fingers,knock on wood)


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> nope not totally sure but sure. I dont understand why you would justify something that is made such a big deal about. They are banning this breed I know it wont happen today but what if it happens and you just cant own your dogs anymore due to stupid people and there helping hand of overpopulation and defending/particapating in having HA apbt.


im not justifying anything, im saying she should seek a trainer for help as a last resort. if that doesnt work then by all means put the dog down. i work at a clinic 60 hours a week i see HA dogs all day long.

you dont have to "try" and educate me on this subject. i write letters, emails, and participate in the fight against BSL all i can. i think you need to ask yourself what your doing against to fight BSL. it seems to me that your saying im clueless as to what is going on all around this country and world, thats how i perceived your post im not trying to put you down or anything.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im basing my opinions on HA dogs, not necessarily her dog lashing out on her. theres no excuse for that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was in this situation my self 2 years ago. Our American Bulldog got old and started having seizures, and it made him get mean. It was not his fault he had gotten brain damage from a horrible seizure he had started growling at me. He had never done this before and I was prego. We tried keeping him outside but it didn't help on day my b.f. when out to feed him and he charged snarling at him. After the 5 time calling his name he stoped sat down and looked confused. When this happened we knew it was time to say good bye. A 120lb dog that is aggressive is bad all the way around. He passed away in my arms and it broke my heart but it was best for all of us, even him we didn't want suffering on his part either with the seizures and all. He was my b.f.'s dog also and he was here before I was but he knew that was what we had to do. I really feel for you right now it's a really tough thing to think about and it makes it worse being prego and having the rush of emotions. I'm sending all the best wishes and prayers to you and your family. I would have her evaluated by a pro and see if there is hope of training and behavior, maybe a friend of his or a family member can take her and with the dedication to her she could be turned around, and your man could still spend time with her. I would deffenatly not keep her around the baby. Good luck to you all. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

SMH, this is a funny thread ... in one thread everyone is telling dude to get rid off a dog that growled at a baby , in this thread now its evaluate , evaluate ...
1: Vet checked for medical issues
2: Evaluate thru a professional
3: PTS!
In no way should anyone be keeping an HA dog ... Anyway

what about your aunt?
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/22995-2-dogs-one-must-go-6.html#post266426


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree if the dog is evaluated and is truly HA PTS. It's very sad and a really hard thing to do but sometimes it's for the best. I miss our dog so much and we loved him with all our hearts but it was the only option. If we tried to rehome him he might have hurt or possibly killed some one. He was truly dangerous and we knew it wasn't his fault but there was no other option. :rain:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> im not justifying anything, im saying she should seek a trainer for help as a last resort. if that doesnt work then by all means put the dog down. i work at a clinic 60 hours a week i see HA dogs all day long.
> 
> you dont have to "try" and educate me on this subject. i write letters, emails, and participate in the fight against BSL all i can. i think you need to ask yourself what your doing against to fight BSL. it seems to me that your saying im clueless as to what is going on all around this country and world, thats how i perceived your post im not trying to put you down or anything.


um...okay I was just discussing this topic and WE were debating but whatever if you cant handle what I say then its all good. And you asked me what I have done to fight BSL.. I have put down HA pit bulls that were not deemed adoptable and a threat to people and the breed., I dont know why you need a professional to tell you your dog is aggressive.. shouldnt you know that? I NEVER said you were clueless im just baffled because I keep up with your posts and you seem so smart about the breed and then you go and defend a HA pit bull that is OBVIOUSLY HA and you try to make excuses and JUSTIFY ("well what was the dog doing outside"?) In the other thread people including me agreed from what the OP stated the dog is a threat adn not safe. Riley has a baby coming... If you had a baby would you rather put your dog down due to OBVIOUS reasons and undesirable traits in the breed or wait for an accident and have the babies face ripped off? You would have a great time trying to explain to your child why she has to keep going in for reconstructive surgery or worse bury your baby. All because you had moral issuies and decided the dog was more important "and needed a chance" because its not "fair." But I guess if you can live with it, so can I.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess what I am having a hard time getting into my skull is why the dog needs to be evaluated? She went after her owner twice and a neighbor once and I bet these arnt the only incidences.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Evaluate me*



gamer said:


> I guess what I am having a hard time getting into my skull is why the dog needs to be evaluated? She went after her owner twice and a neighbor once and I bet these arnt the only incidences.


...yeah, how much is this professional evaluation going to cost?
I think Riley is as sound an evaluator as any.

by the way? when you " put a dog down" how do you go about doing it?

...seriously, please remember people I'm a str8 up newbie, so don't laugh.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

thats another thing im having a hard time understanding isnt the problem obvious why pay money to somebody that is gonna tell you what you already know.?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

euthanized at a vet


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> euthanized at a vet


How much would a vet trip cost cause I can do it for about .99 cent using my pistol.

I believe certain cases of HA should be evaluated, but if the dog is attacking its *owner* and everyone else then its too far gone for the average(person with full time job, kids, etc...) person to rehabilitate IMO. The only to options I see for the OP is to rehome(To a experienced professional, which will be difficult) or PTS. The dog should not be kept in the house hold at all, especially with a child on the way.

Either way you slice it the dog should be removed from the property. If your husband still doesn't want to give the dog up, then fix the problem your self. I would not risk a newborn for a dang dog. I love the breed but not that much.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> How much would a vet trip cost cause I can do it for about .99 cent using my pistol.
> 
> I believe certain cases of HA should be evaluated, but if the dog is attacking its *owner* and everyone else then its too far gone for the average(person with full time job, kids, etc...) person to rehabilitate IMO. The only to options I see for the OP is to rehome(To a experienced professional, which will be difficult) or PTS. The dog should not be kept in the house hold at all, especially with a child on the way.
> 
> Either way you slice it the dog should be removed from the property. If your husband still doesn't want to give the dog up, then fix the problem your self. I would not risk a newborn for a dang dog. I love the breed but not that much.


 but I cant see myself shooting china in the head after 6 yrs of raising. I would have her euthanized at a vet.. now if you want me to take care OF a HA pit bull.. no problemo, I dont object to that method I have plenty of guns to choose from. But not one that I raised from the time she fit in my hand.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great post Ronnie

My evaluation cost me 50.00 which is no sweat off my back. 

A trainer doesn't just look at your dog and say "yeah he's aggressive", but rather, they look at your dog and say " your dog is reacting to this situation because _________ and we can work with this issue by doing ________" Sometimes they will tell you, the dog is a lost cause, but that is really extreme to be honest with you. A one time visit to a trainer is not going to cure your problems. If it's too much for you to work on yourself, you could possibly check into a board and train program where the professional is the only one working on solving your problem with the correct method every time. Dogs are routine animals and if you cannot provide the consistancy, it's best to have a professional step in. If you're hurting for money, and don't want to invest time into your animal then by all means skip step 1, 2, and jump right to number 3 especially with a new born on the way.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> SMH, this is a funny thread ... in one thread everyone is telling dude to get rid off a dog that growled at a baby , in this thread now its evaluate , evaluate ...
> 1: Vet checked for medical issues
> 2: Evaluate thru a professional
> 3: PTS!
> ...


My aunt just bought a new puppy and has 3 aggresive breeds. Peaches is also DA.

As for the next door neiby, I talked to him briefly while getting the paper. He said the guy is hired work and he will be calling and talking to this man about why he would be harassing our dogs while he was supost to be working.

Peaches is a shy girl she is timid and when I went to pet her and praise her she turned and growled, I think the snap was not that bad. I got bite pretty badly by my shepard lab mix so I can handle a bite if delivered. I am going to get her evaluated and see what happens, if she fails I will be getting a trainer to work closely with me on her. I have worked with aggresive dogs before but being Prego I don't want to risk anything.

I will also be looking into retraining her all over again. starting her off and working on her because she really is a good dog. Idk what her issue is tho because she cowers and tucks her tail all the time. I have been around her for a good 8 months and have not seen anyone being mean to her so i suspect before I was in the picture the roommates must have hit her? I also found out that where we used to live (I only lived there for 2 months) was that the next doors kids would hang over the wall and mess with both Peaches and Anubis and I am thinking this is what triggered her to go after the guy who was trying to call her over to pet her in the backyard.

So after talking to my mother lastnight i am starting to understand why she is the way she is. POOR GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I also seen something that explains why she growled at me once before. When I was learning how to stack the dogs properly I touched her back legs. I just recalled that Mark grabs her by the backlegs and she turns snapping and growling because he plays too rough with her! Now I have to train that out of her. -.- ALL over again.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...yeah, how much is this professional evaluation going to cost?
> I think Riley is as sound an evaluator as any.
> 
> by the way? when you " put a dog down" how do you go about doing it?
> ...


take her to the vet or the dog pounds do it for cheap.



RileyRoo said:


> My aunt just bought a new puppy and has 3 aggresive breeds. Peaches is also DA.
> 
> As for the next door neiby, I talked to him briefly while getting the paper. He said the guy is hired work and he will be calling and talking to this man about why he would be harassing our dogs while he was supost to be working.
> 
> ...


oh no no no are you serious? There is NO EXCUSE for what she is doing. Dont go soft now. Putting her down is the right choice and I think that you are going to regret not doing it later. Put her down and get a sound dog for your man it will make everyone happy in the end. I use to live in a bad neighborhood and people did all kind of interesting things to dogs. Once I was at the store and a guy kicked the crap out of my dog and he did nothing lol he stood there wagging his tail. My hubby at the time handled the situation. I mean kids teasing a dog is nothing compared to pit bulls that are lit on fire, beaten, etc etc that come out of it fine.  I wish people would stop talking people into keep HA pits its bad for the breed. Think outside of your bubble and think of the people who will be having cops knock on their doors to take their family pets because BSL had hit their town.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

x10,000,000 gamer!

Riley these dogs go through some bad abuse and the ones that get a second chance at life are NOT timid and HA, and I can promise you theyve been through alot worse then some roomies smacking your dog around. Im leavin this thread this is beating a dead horse. I hope in the end the baby is thought of before a dog...  A dog you can replace any day of the week, a child you cannot. Being a mother it bothers me that the dog is going to come before a newborn child that cannot defend itself. Im not saying your going to introduce but accidents happen and all it takes is one.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> x10,000,000 gamer!
> 
> Riley these dogs go through some bad abuse and the ones that get a second chance at life are NOT timid and HA, and I can promise you theyve been through alot worse then some roomies smacking your dog around. Im leavin this thread this is beating a dead horse. I hope in the end the baby is thought of before a dog...  A dog you can replace any day of the week, a child you cannot. Being a mother it bothers me that the dog is going to come before a newborn child that cannot defend itself. Im not saying your going to introduce but accidents happen and all it takes is one.


Cant rep you yet china but all very good points.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> How much would a vet trip cost cause I can do it for about .99 cent using my pistol.


Um hi, that's illegal in a majority of the country and it's not a sure fire, therefor, it's inhuman. SMH


gamer said:


> take her to the vet or the dog pounds do it for cheap.


Oh yeah, it's real cheap, cause YOUR dog is now the counties responsibility and gets to die alone with strangers. If you got the gull to send it to it's grave then at least have the gonad to comfort YOUR family.



gamer said:


> I guess what I am having a hard time getting into my skull is why the dog needs to be evaluated? She went after her owner twice and a neighbor once and I bet these arnt the only incidences.


What I'm having a hard time with is your obsessive behaviors. This isn't YOUR dog! Dogs CAN be rehabilitated. Why don't you just allow for a rehab or maybe a rehome with someone who can handle this kinda situation before lighting your lynching torch? You aren't there, you don't know what's going on, and you certainly aren't a trainer.

OP, why don't you just take it slow, weight out your options, and don't let your mind get clouded by all the internet dogmen here..... Of course an HA pit bull should be put down, but why don't you find out why the dog is acting like that? For all you know, she's gotta thorn in her paw.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Um hi, that's illegal in a majority of the country and it's not a sure fire, therefor, it's inhuman. SMH
> Oh yeah, it's real cheap, cause YOUR dog is now the counties responsibility and gets to die alone with strangers. If you got the gull to send it to it's grave then at least have the gonad to comfort YOUR family.
> 
> What I'm having a hard time with is your obsessive behaviors. This isn't YOUR dog! Dogs CAN be rehabilitated. Why don't you just allow for a rehab or maybe a rehome with someone who can handle this kinda situation before lighting your lynching torch? You aren't there, you don't know what's going on, and you certainly aren't a trainer.
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

> Oh yeah, it's real cheap, cause YOUR dog is now the counties responsibility and gets to die alone with strangers. If you got the gull to send it to it's grave then at least have the gonad to comfort YOUR family.


They do it as a service so you pay them.



> What I'm having a hard time with is your obsessive behaviors. This isn't YOUR dog! Dogs CAN be rehabilitated. Why don't you just allow for a rehab or maybe a rehome with someone who can handle this kinda situation before lighting your lynching torch? You aren't there, you don't know what's going on, and you certainly aren't a trainer.


:clap: :clap: Sure re-home it, when it bites someone and seriously hurts someone she can lose her home, her dogs and much more for re-homing a HA what? Then it is too late.

Wow this thread has opened my eyes to the ignorance in the breed and why it is going down hill so fast. BSL sure has a lot of people giving them the opportunity to take these dogs from responsible homes. With thinking like this I can tell you what is going to happen eventually is a headline like this. IN towns all over the country.

*3,497 dead dogs and other numbers from Denver's pit bull ban*


----------



## brentspitts318 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well look I've got two pitbulls and two sons. My first pitbull i ever owned got terribly HA a cpl years ago right before my wife had our first son. I ignored everyone that said put her down put her down and she ended up locking down on my hand and i finally put her down. Its tough for a guy to put down a dog he cares about because thats in a males nature to be that way, we think we can fix everything ourselves w.o. anyones help. However, when it comes to this breed you have no choice but to but the dog down and get you a new pup and start all over. Trust me, it SUCKS, but you will never forgive yourself and neither will he when that dog gets ahold of yalls baby. My kids and my wife are the only ppl that come before my dogs and nothing is wrong with that. The dogs come first RIGHT after your family. I just hope that maybe your boyfriend can understand that if he doesnt put this dog down and your kid gets bit or killed he might not have a chance to start over and get a new dog because not only will your kid be harmed but the BSL committee would EAT THAT UP, on your behalf. Just let him think about that...either you put the dog down or take the risk of those idiots coming in and not allowing you to ever own a pitbull again...


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Um hi, that's illegal in a majority of the country and it's not a sure fire, therefor, it's inhuman. SMH


With a .45 its a sure fire. I live were its legal.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

If a dog went after strangers I would work with it. If it went after it's own owner I wouldn't trust it ever again, less with my baby. PTS is not doing the breed any damage, letting it be a potential dangerous situation for your family/baby IS doing the breed damage.

Even if you control it, you will someday make a stupid little mistake like leave a door open, no one is that perfect and mistake proof, specially with strong/fast dogs. I say PTS before who have the baby, or take to a facility that would take the dog without having to lie about what problems the dog has.

But like gamer said, hundreds of well mannered pits in shelter's that would be much better around the baby.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

gamer said:


> They do it as a service so you pay them.
> 
> :clap: :clap: Sure re-home it, when it bites someone and seriously hurts someone she can lose her home, her dogs and much more for re-homing a HA what? Then it is too late.
> 
> ...


You're not to good at the reading part are ya? There was a whole part about rehoming with someone who is familiar with these situations. W/E. My eyes are opened now too, as to why aspca and ushs look at sites like these and think they are on to something.....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*I am NOT putting her down*

I am holding off on sch with riley to work with this dog

If people don't like it tough.

everyone says evaluate so i will get her looked at aswell as training for her.

I may buy an e-collar so when she shows aggression I can work with that . I know I heard you can set it low just to startle the dog. i am also looking right now at some info on working with fearful dogs


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I just hope he doesn't hurt you while your prego. The baby could die before it's even born. Stay safe.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> *I am NOT putting her down*
> 
> I am holding off on sch with riley to work with this dog
> 
> ...


Shame putting a good dog on the back burner for this dog. All the luck to you.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

gamer said:


> Shame putting a good dog on the back burner for this dog. All the luck to you.


not being put on the back burner I will be working with her on weight pulling which can be trained in my yard.

and

they are both GOOD dogs.

but thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> um...okay I was just discussing this topic and WE were debating but whatever if you cant handle what I say then its all good. And you asked me what I have done to fight BSL.. I have put down HA pit bulls that were not deemed adoptable and a threat to people and the breed., I dont know why you need a professional to tell you your dog is aggressive.. shouldnt you know that? I NEVER said you were clueless im just baffled because I keep up with your posts and you seem so smart about the breed and then you go and defend a HA pit bull that is OBVIOUSLY HA and you try to make excuses and JUSTIFY ("well what was the dog doing outside"?) In the other thread people including me agreed from what the OP stated the dog is a threat adn not safe. Riley has a baby coming... If you had a baby would you rather put your dog down due to OBVIOUS reasons and undesirable traits in the breed or wait for an accident and have the babies face ripped off? You would have a great time trying to explain to your child why she has to keep going in for reconstructive surgery or worse bury your baby. All because you had moral issuies and decided the dog was more important "and needed a chance" because its not "fair." But I guess if you can live with it, so can I.


you obviously dont know what professional trainers do to evaluate a dog then. there are many different steps then just saying, "your dogs aggressive". thats pretty shallow minded to think that.
i said what is that pitbull doing outside because a HA pitbull shouldnt be outside by its self ever, i was saying if you take the right precautions the dog wouldnt get chances to do that and be put in those situations.

oh and i do i have a baby coming, my GF is right there with riley in and there due dates are very close together, so i am i looking at through her eyes the best that i can.
we dont know this dog or her, were not there to see whats going on.

like i said before if my dog ever snapped at me even one time it would be put down, im right there with you that, but if its going after people that it see's as a threat on its property, (given these dogs werent bred for guarding property), i feel that could be worked with.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> you obviously dont know what professional trainers do to evaluate a dog then. there are many different steps then just saying, "your dogs aggressive". thats pretty shallow minded to think that.
> i said what is that pitbull doing outside because a HA pitbull shouldnt be outside by its self ever, i was saying if you take the right precautions the dog wouldnt get chances to do that and be put in those situations.
> 
> oh and i do i have a baby coming, my GF is right there with riley in and there due dates are very close together, so i am i looking at through her eyes the best that i can.
> ...


Your assumptions are funny  When I said why go and find an evaluator its because its obvious. The OP admitted to the dog snapping at her, growling at her, Peaches trying to eat the guy over the wall and her being scared of the dog what else could an evaluator tell her that she already knew?

I wont even go there about the dog trying to go over the fence....

and you said "if my dog ever snapped at me he would be put down" well that is EXACTLY what her dog is doing so whats the difference? Her dog is snapping and attacking so why are you so quick to put your dog down and defend hers?

I have a bad feeling about this whole situation and we can only trust your judgement. I hope your intentions dont backfire.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Your assumptions are funny  When I said why go and find an evaluator its because its obvious. The OP admitted to the dog snapping at her, growling at her, Peaches trying to eat the guy over the wall and her being scared of the dog what else could an evaluator tell her that she already knew?
> 
> I wont even go there about the dog trying to go over the fence....
> 
> ...


what exactly do you mean by that???

my first 2 posts were before i knew her dog snapped at her.

how do you think its that obvious, your not there, you dont know her dog? are you an animal behaviorist?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Riley, were you able to get what you needed from the responses from this post?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> what exactly do you mean by that???
> 
> my first 2 posts were before i knew her dog snapped at her.
> 
> how do you think its that obvious, your not there, you dont know her dog? are you an animal behaviorist?


Its THAT obvious because the OP stated it. And so what if I dont know her dog you dont either so if im wrong because im going by what the OP said then your just as wrong for defending the dog because YOU dont personally "know" the dog right?

Yes her Peaches has snapped at her, and growled at her, and she admits to being scared of her!

No im not an animal b. but I do have common sense and in this situation thats what it is.. common sense.

And that last statement wasnt meant for you I dont know why you assumed it did. And to break it down "I have a bad feeling about this whole situation and we can only trust your judgement. I hope your intentions dont backfire." I hope everything works out for her and the baby stays safe with no accidents. And if you think what usually happens when somebody owns a HA dog???? Pit bulls didnt become banned because the media thought they were awesome family dogs!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i forgot what i was doing, and skipped the last two pages...so bear with...lol

i think their is a difference in HA and DA, just like everybody should, and i also think some dogs are seen as HA when they were just paranoid/overprotective and not in the right frame of mind somtimes for unseen reasons.

and..i forgot what i was doing again lmao, dang tv...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Its THAT obvious because the OP stated it. And so what if I dont know her dog you dont either so if im wrong because im going by what the OP said then your just as wrong for defending the dog because YOU dont personally "know" the dog right?
> 
> Yes her Peaches has snapped at her, and growled at her, and she admits to being scared of her!
> 
> ...


yyeaahhh. :doggy:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

intensive said:


> i forgot what i was doing, and skipped the last two pages...so bear with...lol
> 
> i think their is a difference in HA and DA, just like everybody should, and i also think some dogs are seen as HA when they were just paranoid/overprotective and not in the right frame of mind somtimes for unseen reasons.
> 
> and..i forgot what i was doing again lmao, dang tv...


put down the bong homie lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> euthanized at a vet


i figured that much, but do ou just go to a vet and say you want your pet euthanized? what legal obligations do you have ( for instance ,proof of ownership , do they evaluate or just euthanize on your request )

I hope i dont sound ignorant of these matters, even though I am. It's just I come from a country than takes it upon themselves to euthanize ( which is a shame), and live in a city in the US where many dummies do the same as well.

I would like to know so I can educate others as well. I doubt non professionals will do it in a "humane" way that emphasizes complete lack of pain and suffering.

by the way, I have no plans of euthanizing any creature, yet wouldn't hesitate if a truly felt I needed to because of safety concerns to other humans.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nina
You can take any dog to the vet and just request it to be euthanized. They don't evaluate them they just do it. I believe they put the dog under anesthesia and then inject drug that kills them. They may have you fill out forms stating the dogs name,etc. Because that's normally what you do when you set up care at a vet. Just for patient records.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Riley, were you able to get what you needed from the responses from this post?


Yes, Indigo I have already stated that we will be getting her evaluated and I will be working with a trainer to fix the issue since I think it can be done.
Can we close this out of control debate thread now?
I got the answers i wanted and I am done here.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> put down the bong homie lol


noooooooo pass it this way homie!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> noooooooo pass it this way homie!


for real. i havent smoked in a about a month and a half and i have my card, WTF. 
i need to find a job already ughhh


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Nina
> You can take any dog to the vet and just request it to be euthanized. They don't evaluate them they just do it. I believe they put the dog under anesthesia and then inject drug that kills them. They may have you fill out forms stating the dogs name,etc. Because that's normally what you do when you set up care at a vet. Just for patient records.


a lot of times its just valume. then they inject the deadly.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> for real. i havent smoked in a about a month and a half and i have my card, WTF.
> i need to find a job already ughhh


duuuuude.... im fresh out..   it sucks and no nothing until next week


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

nina the vet has to put your dog down if you request it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> duuuuude.... im fresh out..   it sucks and no nothing until next week


cat nip  lmao jk i've been killn the cigs lately, i have to compensate for the lack of green.


Chinadog said:


> nina the vet has to put your dog down if you request it.


yuuuppp. thats why its soo hard to see a happy healthy 6 month old puppy come in and get put down because they're parents cant afford it or are moving. i saw that a lot. 
**** this economy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> duuuuude.... im fresh out..   it sucks and no nothing until next week


How sad you all need to come see me I got enough to share. Sharing is caring  :woof:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am sorry, but what does smoking anything have to do with HA dogs?.......LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

you said you were done with the thread and you got your info.
so were thread jacking lol.

no one likes a show boater KG. IM SO JEALOUS. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> you said you were done with the thread and you got your info.
> so were thread jacking lol.
> 
> no one likes a show boater KG. IM SO JEALOUS. lol


Come on ova then LMAO :welcome:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

>,< no NO thread jacking me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want my thread back......MINE!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

on my way just as soon as i get a job lmao


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> >,< no NO thread jacking me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want my thread back......MINE!


too late you said you were done.
its my thread now.
lmao :roll:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

=O.............

did everyone see that!? I've been Jacked by Nizmo over here!

LOL!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what can i say im a thread klepto


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think they have help for you it is called 1800-ThreadJackersAnonymous

open 6 days a week monday-saturday

7am - 6pm

they serve free donuts and beer


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sweet i can attend AA and TJA at the same time.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> they have at least a half yr to correct this issue before the baby comes. granted i wouldnt let the dog near the baby, but that doesnt mean she should have it killed.
> why not adopt out to a house that is willing to work with her dog? i mean someone that is really committed to doing so.
> 
> thats lazy talk right there.


The problem with that though is it is not her dog to do with what she wants.

It is the boyfriend who cannot open his eyes and see what is in front of him..it's called denial!

To be honest honey... just tell him he needs to do something with his dog or you and the baby will not be staying there anymore till he does. Do you have somewhere you can stay for a few days after the baby is born? Tell him that his child should be more important than his dog.

I would not bring a baby into that house with an HA dog, the DA is to be expected.
I think you can take them to a local animal shelter to have them evaluated at least.
I am sorry that he can't see past his own nose, but something has got to happen to make him deal with it.
My hubby was the same way with Ceaser, but eventually he came around and I was able to get him fixed.
I was to the point though to where I was going to get him fixed while my hubby was at work...lol!!
Whats he going to do..shout raise cane..oh well!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

very good post metalgirl, this situation can be as simple as pie seeing as though we have the upper advantage on men  lol

KG... im getting in my truck, I have few strawberry sweets need anything else? lol

Nizmo you can carpool with me? lol, ill stop by and pick ya up, sorry..you'll have to share the front seat with China. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> The problem with that though is it is not her dog to do with what she wants.
> 
> It is the boyfriend who cannot open his eyes and see what is in front of him..it's called denial!
> 
> ...


LOL! ok, Why would I leave my boyfriend at all? sorry but no go there either. I love him. I am working on the dog. I already said I was done here. any added info will be disgarded. I already got ahold of a local man who does aggression handling and evaluations. it is no more then 200 to get her evaluated and start training. He is coming by next thursday


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

you guys wanna get high?? dont forget to bring a towel! lol sorry goodbye now...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

towel?? lol

riley she was referring to givin him an ultimatium, not telling you to leave him.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she got what she wanted from this thread its done


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

man....do you ever forget to pay half of your bills? soab im broke as a joke now, i have the worst memory in the world.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rexdrifter said:


> man....do you ever forget to pay half of your bills? soab im broke as a joke now, i have the worst memory in the world.


yeah that just happened to me yesterday.
****'n comcast and electricity bill....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> she got what she wanted from this thread its done


Thank you Nizmo.....This thread has ended. it did lastnight. xD


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Thank you Nizmo.....This thread has ended. it did lastnight. xD


i know because of you i have to attend AA and TJA today.
thanks a lot!


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

mine was electric and car payment, so i got to pay two months in a row woot! idk what i was doin last month, layin under a rock or something lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Threads done and turned to inappropriate banter. Closing it.


----------

